# My Foster Girls!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We became foster parents today... and we shouldn't have, because I am MADLY in love with this one little girl we have... well, I love them both, but if I don't get this little girl I am going to die! She is perfect, loving, sweet and Bailey loves her! She is a snuggler and just everything I've wanted in a Chi girl. These 2 were rescued today from a backyard breeder (as were 35 other dogs, including abused Chihuahua's, I saw some HORRIBLE things today) and they do not appear to have been abused, THANK GOD! They are precious! Sadly, we don't have the $250 to adopt her before we have to list her/their pictures tomorrow. 

My friend in the rescue was saying they desperately needed foster homes, so we got involved for that, as well as to give Bailey puppy playdates. I knew eventually a chi would come along that I'd fall in love with, but I didn't think I would fall in love so quickly... :drunken:

Anyway, here they are... they have no names and we aren't sure on the age, but they are about 3 months! 


























Here is the girl I am madly in love with... she wouldn't pose... LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww what cuties hope you get to keep the one you want they are gorjuss girls and thats what you need a wee girl my fingers are crossed for you hunni xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

SOOO cute!! I can never be anything but an actual parent to a Chi. It'd be too difficult. 
Those girls are way to cute Kim!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe both are too cute!! I hope you can come up with the money, it would be a crime for those little girls to get away. Fingers crossed for you Kim!!


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

They are gorgeous!
Thats a great thing to take them in!
What did you have to do to be qualified as a foster parent?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow. They are beautiful little puppies. I wouldn't have the strength to foster them and then let them go.  Can't you keep one???? Bailey would love a sister and she already fits in so well! I am hoping you can find a way, they are adorable!

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god!!! They are adorable. She is so sweet Kim. I want you to have her. How awesome of you two to take them in. I would love to know what went down with the backyard breeder, sounds awful. They are so cute. Are they brother and sister? I think you said they were. Is Bailey dying? We need pics of them together. How precious.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

snice they don't have names how about 

Parsley
Paprika
(there's a LONNNGGG list )

After spices because of bailey?

Theya re very cute hope you get to keep one or two


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, they are all 3 getting along beautifully! I want to keep them both SO BAD, but there isn't anyway that we can do that. We are hoping to get to keep the one, I've emailed the woman I got them from tonight hoping that she can cut us a deal and let us do something at the shelter to work off the payment for her? Its worth a shot, but probably won't happen. I wish that we weren't having such financial hard times right now, but with everything that is going on for us, $250 dollars is hard to come by. Before all of this stuff happened, they would BOTH have been adopted tonight! (sighs)

Anyway, PLEASE everyone, please please pray hard that something can be worked out with this lady, and one of these adorable babies will be Bailey's new little sister! 

I don't know much about what these 2 have been through, just that there was a HUGE rescue of tons of dogs that were all being bred... when we went to pick these two up there were rescued dogs all over the place, crates full of them being packed into cars to be taken to foster homes. It broke my heart seeing all of them... I buckled these two beautiful babies into the back seat in their carrier, and left crying all the way home. I even watched a dog have a full out seziure... was the most horrifying thing I've seen in a long time. I will have nightmares about what I seen... it will haunt me forever. 

It wasn't hard to be a 4-legged foster parent, just had to fill out papers, have references checked and they had to contact your vet etc. I wish we didn't fall in love so quickly... they are going to be taken from me, its going to break my heart to pieces.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am not going to give them names... since I probably will only have them until tomorrow evening. They will be listed in the afternoon, I don't expect that they will be here come dinner time. If however, the one does get to stay with us, her name will be Kahlua, or Kali for short. Bailey & Kahlua ... get it...? LOL


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol i love the name kahlua , i was voted out for the name to give to bleu


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Kim! They are both so sweet. What a horrible story...UGH! 
I hope you get to keep the little girl. I know that she will have a wonderful home with you and Rob. 
The name Kahlua is perfect!
My fingers are crossed!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks hun, how are your bowls holding up? I'd love to see pics of them being used!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

The bowls are AWESOME!!!! I will try and take pics tomorrow morning when they get their NV. The bowls work out perfectly because I can just pop in a NV medallion, put the lid on it and put it in the fridge until morning. I Love that their names are on their bowls too!!
Thanks for asking Kim!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

No probs, I am glad they work so well! I was hoping you liked where I placed the names.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, the bowls are perfect, and so is the treat jar. My mom loved it!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Kim... they are adorable! I'm glad you got them out of that horrible situation. I don't know if I would be able to hold it together either witnessing what you had to. So sad! On better note, they look really happy and it sounds like Bailey is enjoying the girls. I hope you can keep one and something works out. I'll keep my fingers crossed! Keep us posted.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What an honorable thing to foster. I don't know how you do it. I respect you.
Cute pups


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The lady got back to me, she said that we will have the pups until at least Friday, so hopefully we can figure something out before then! These 2 are adorable, I've got tons of pics and video!!! I am working on getting them uploaded!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless their little hearts...they are so precious. That was so wonderful that you are fostering them. I sure hope everything works out....


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

o my GOSH!! i didn't know you were fostering.. congrats they are sooo gorgeous.

i really hope you can keep one or two 

how does bailey like them?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey loves them, but he is not used to having other dogs around... he gets scared when they don't back down and run away like the cats do... its very funny! Plus, the one I am head over heels for doesn't take any crap, she may be tiny, but she is spunky!!!! lol

Here are a bunch of pics... I know, there are a ton... forgive me... I am just excited! Video will come tomorrow, I am headed to bed. I have a long day ahead with THREE puppies in my house! What was I thinking... LOL


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kim they are all so sweet! The little girl reminds me of my Lola, except Lola's eyes are googly.Lol!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

You could speak to the rescue people you are helping, they must have already "checked you out" to foster and think you are great people 
They may allow you to pay in instalments?

Do seriously ask yourself if you can truly afford to keep another dog, especially the vet bills and insurance which (in my thoughts) is a must have these days.

A wise rescue friend once said to me when I began fostering "The more you keep, the less you can help." There is some truth there, though there was one or two animals that did stay, though mostly because nobody else would offer them a home...for various reasons!

So perhaps begin by honestly asking yourself "Am I in the right financial position to keep this girl?"

Do I have the cash for small bills (you need to pay excess on insurance before you can claim, for us it is about £100. Can you afford insurance, we pay about £50.00 a month for two, if I remember rightly!

x


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

I just saw the pix and she has a very sweet face. I hope you get to keep her. o


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh they are so precious! That's so wonderful that you are fostering. I hope you get to keep one. I'm sure Bailey would love having a Sissy.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are beautiful and adorable. Kudos to you for fostering these 2 babies. I can see why you fell in love with them. I hope you could keep one of the girl pups too.

I would not be a good foster parent to chihuahua puppies since I want to keep all of them for myself. (LOL).


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, still no word on anything new yet. We are supposed to be receiving the papers that tell more about these two, at the moment we are calling them "Baby" & "Socks". lol Baby is the one we are hoping for, she is such a little princess! 

Rosie, thank you for the reply. It is a bit scary thinking about taking on a new little puppy, especially the way things are right now. But we are expecting an improvement here soon, hubby had a really good interview with a good paying company on Monday. It sounds very promising, so hopefully we will be getting back on top of things quickly. I hope so, because we really don't want to pass this little princess up, she is a real gem! 

Here is a video, sorry its kinda crappy... my camera is really old. Enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLbGnzVSWBo


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh good luck,hope you keep her !


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG they are so cute! Very spunky little girls and poor Bailey!!:foxes15: He's just looking at them like "Mommy what are these things doing in my pen????? and why are they playing with my toys???? The look on his little face and the way he just kept standing there and looking at them was priceless!!
Good luck and I do hope you get your new baby


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL yeah, very feisty! By the way... the reason Bailey is so bothered, the treat they are fighting over... was his.... LOL Don't worry, he got another one before bed.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

The video is too cute! The girls are so active, playing with Bailey's toys. Poor Bailey looks on and doesn't know what to do with the puppies taking over his treat and belongings. He is outnumbered by 2 little, spunky female puppies (LOL). I hope you could keep "Baby" - she is a precious.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

the video is so stinking cute.. i love the name socks..it is so fitting!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> Rosie, thank you for the reply. It is a bit scary thinking about taking on a new little puppy, especially the way things are right now. But we are expecting an improvement here soon, hubby had a really good interview with a good paying company on Monday. It sounds very promising, so hopefully we will be getting back on top of things quickly. I hope so, because we really don't want to pass this little princess up, she is a real gem!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLbGnzVSWBo


That's very hopeful, fingers crossed for some good news 

x


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Oh my god. The little baby looks so much like my Milou... the face, body, colour and she also has these little white "wings" on her back. I love these puppies!!!!I really hope you get them or one of them. Where was the puppymill from? what state, town?


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

The little "wings"


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

they are adorable! chi girls are so special i am in love with my lucy - you need to keep one!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, I am trying my hardest!!!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG they are just adorable, sad story, glad they have been rescued now tho.
What fun, feisty chis, Bailey is looking at the like 'What is going on here mummy??'
Love the name Socks! Hope you get to keep Baby, fingers crossed for you!
Oh BTW Bailey is as cute as ever, love his colouring so much!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

omg! kim! i am in love too! i cant blame you a bit! oh, i dont know if i could give them up either!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, he is really glowing these days! His coat is so rich and shiny! These girls need some serious healthy food... their coats are dingy and their eyes are dull. Not to mention their breath isn't the best smelling and their poop smell is horrid... argh! I hope to at least be able to get one of them healthy! They have so much potential! 

Oh, I got an email from the rescue lady, she is going to let me hold onto Baby until the 31st, she will be listed up for adoption, but with "adoption pending", in the mean time we are going to see what can be done! YAY!!!

If anyone is interested in helping us reach the adoption amount, I'd love to make glass etchings for anyone that wants any...  lol Sorry, just desperate!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

oh they are too cute!! i really hope you get to keep one I love Love "socks" what is the website that they can be found on???


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think they are positively adorable. 
I could never be a foster mom 
to any animal because I would keep them all 
in the end.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww they are soo cute! I really hope you get to keep one if not both lol.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG Kim they are too cute! We're in El Paso right now, at the Flying J. I'm staring about a half mile down the way at Jaurez, Mexico. I had no idea we were less than a mile from the border. But anyway, it's late, and I'm just thinking "I bet there's a lot of chis there. Chihuahuas are FROM Mexico. I bet I could go there and find one and get back by morning." Of course knowing that I can't. Not only would Jer kill me but I don't have a passport.

But, back to reality  I love both your foster girls. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that by a miracle you'll get to keep a little girl.

I was hoping to post some pics for you, but someone (I'm not naming names here, but it was a boy that drives this truck) forgot the SD for the camera at home, so I can't take any this trip.
Take care hun, and hopefully I'll get to talk to you soon!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh Kim, you are such a talented and sweet person. You don't need Socks. You truly *deserve* her! I have a few extra bucks and I'll see if there's something I can find to order. 

Do you still make the ash trays? Maybe I can buy one for my mom (though she knows I hate it that she smokes) or my uncle. His bday is on Saturday.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Sam, I am anxious to see pics of your next trip! Which reminds me, I need to post pics of some of our trips... I'll get on that. I cleaned off my cell phone and I have a ton of pics! lol

Crystal, thanks sweetie! Its not Socks we are hoping to adopt, its "Baby" aka Kahlua! lol I appreciate your wanting to buy some stuff, every little bit helps! We are almost half way to meeting the adoption amount. with the orders I've gotten! I will make whatever you want, here is my stuff and prices... MOST of the stuff I still have, its already made and waiting for new homes.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=41339


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oops, sorry Kim! That's what I get for trying to read this thread in the early morning hours, while at work.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

those socks look so cute


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

if i had the money i would send it to you, i used to foster akitas, but we are known as failed fosters with our rescue because we fell in love too, we fought tooth and nail to keep xeina, we live in ireland and they wanted to send her to the uk after us having her for a year!!by that time we were her family,we were going to go to court, but in the end it resolved itself, and she is with us 4 years now. do you have to give the whole 250 or canyou make an agreement with them. surley the must see what a wonderful person you are. good luck


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am planning to talk to the lady once I've received half of the money and can hand it to her, but we will see. I hope she will allow payments, I don't know that we will make $250 by next Friday.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kim, our money order is in the mail today!!! We've got to be able to get you a few more orders by next week. Your stuff is amazing and affordable and even the very smallest of orders add up. I am so excited for my bowls and jars and ashtrays I can't even stand it. This is a great price for a baby girl chi and you need her!!! She is yours and you deserve her. I just hope a few more people can throw a couple orders in. It's beautiful stuff and going for the very best cause!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My order is in, and I've sent Lori an email to see if she needs anything.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> My order is in, and I've sent Lori an email to see if she needs anything.


Yea, she needs this pup, doesn't she? Did you get your jar with the chi wee's on it? That is so stinkin cute. I got the food bowls with their names on them too. I can't wait!!! I'm gonna think if I know anyone that might need anything else too. I really want her to have this little girl. It just seems so meant to be.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, she needs her baby girl, and I know Bailey would love to have a Sissy. The dishes are beautiful, and great prices too! I bought 4 food and water dishes with their name and the Chi, and the stick jar with The Chi Wee's on it with the Chi on top.  I can't wait to get them!!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i want something! how do i get in on this??


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> i want something! how do i get in on this??


Ah, she will be so appreciative. She has a link for all her amazing stuff. I ordered food bowls with lids and they have their names etched on them. They are only 7.50 each and they also have a chi etched on the other side. I ordered three jars, one that says "treats", "nupro" and "bully's". I also ordered two chi ashtrays cuz we have a couple smokers in our life and I never have good ashtrays! I'm so excited I can't stand it!!! She is trying so hard to get her little foster baby. You're so sweet Ahra!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Ahra, check out this link and let me know what you want! I can make anything! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=41339


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Just found out they were born on 4/4/09!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

could you make a plastic bowl with a lid with biancas name on it, but i would need it posted to ireland, tnx 
amanda


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Amanda, sadly, I can't etch plastic. It has to be glass. 

Would you be interested in anything else? I can ship out of the US, but being glass, items are heavy. So, the shipping might cost you a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I just found this post of the little girl you want so badly and can see why. She's a doll!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous - I really hope you get to keep her- you deserve her with all the work you are putting into your glassware - Well done! If I lived in the states I would so order your bowls - but I know the shipping to Ireland is really high - so I am sending you loads of good wishes and bumping this up so that people in the States will order more of your bowls!!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

They are absolutely precious! Bless your heart for taking care of these babies.

PS... I have sent you a PM about ordering a treat jar if you still have some available.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Aquarius & Nine, thanks! I seen your pm, I have to see if I have anymore jars! I'll get back to you!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Socks's one ear is up!!! I'll get a picture sometime today.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is today the deadline Kim? You get to keep Kahlua right? What about Socks? Do you get to keep her too or has she found a home? 

Brodysmom


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I love them! I want a chi with that coloring some day. that coloring and how beau is have always been my favorites.  
hope you can figure something out and keep her, have my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Is today the deadline Kim? You get to keep Kahlua right? What about Socks? Do you get to keep her too or has she found a home?
> 
> Brodysmom


We sign the papers tomorrow for Kahlua! Socks is still available...  We just can't afford to keep her too, we will have 2 chi's, 2 cats and a rabbit. I wish we could keep her!


----------

